# The future of the NBA in New Orleans



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

Is the future of the NBA secure in the city of New Orleans? I don't think many people would suggest that it is. In contrast to many NBA markets, the New Orleans is both small and is far from prosperous. I think that this will hamper the team's longterm ability to remain in the black. 

Certainly, the arena is a major positive for this team and the fact that franchise doesn't have to finance its existence is another huge plus. However, attendance this season was wretched. I remember that the league and many observers were dissapointed with the 15,651 average the team "enjoyed" in 2002-2003, its first year in the city. Heck, the team even made the playoffs its first two seasons, so the lack of a competitive product certainly can't be blamed on the attendance issue. Yes, this year you guys got to enjoy a Vancouver Grizzlies-calibre product, but it was clear to anybody watching games from New Orleans that the arena was largely empty and heavily papered at that. Dissapointing after two successful seasons.

How do you think this team could increase/genereate a larger fanbase? Grassroots basketball is huge in the South so I don't think that it's a matter of growing a basketball audience but if this team drew only 14k-15k (at best) with a winning product, how is it going to start filling the house on a regular basis?

Please don't take my post personally, I'm just far removed from New Orleans and I'd love some input from people in that area in regards to the team, its fanbase, and its finances.

I'd like to see the franchise secure local ownership, that never hurts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

New Orleans is a failing city. They are practically going bankrupt.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

All the franchise can do is put a competitive product on the floor, and if the fans still don't come, it's time to move out of the city. I don't know how many more years the Hornets can afford to have severe attendance problems, so this team better start getting competitive fast.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

*Right on the money*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> All the franchise can do is put a competitive product on the floor, and if the fans still don't come, it's time to move out of the city. I don't know how many more years the Hornets can afford to have severe attendance problems, so this team better start getting competitive fast.


I don't think it gets any more accurate than this. We need to floor some competition, or at least some scrappy, exciting losers...


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Right on the money*

...see that's exactly what this team has already done, twice, in 2002-2003 and 2003-2004. I'm really not sure what they expected out of this market. I think the longterm success of this team is securing LOCAL ownership, which might do a better job of attracting local corporate support.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Move to Vegas.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Right on the money*



Sporty G said:


> ...see that's exactly what this team has already done, twice, in 2002-2003 and 2003-2004. I'm really not sure what they expected out of this market. I think the longterm success of this team is securing LOCAL ownership, which might do a better job of attracting local corporate support.


There are no Forbes 500 businesses in New Orleans. Like I said, it's a failing city. They have to pay the New Orleans Saints not to move. Pretty soon New Orleans won't have any sports franchises.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Right on the money*



HKF said:


> There are no Forbes 500 businesses in New Orleans. Like I said, it's a failing city. They have to pay the New Orleans Saints not to move. Pretty soon New Orleans won't have any sports franchises.


While you are right in everything you say about New Orleans I really believe the city can be excited about basketball and football. They just dont have proper ownership. The Saints haven't been good ever because Tom Benson is a stingy *******. The city itself is an attraction for young players if they can just put out a winning team I think New Orleans could dramatically rise in ticket sales.

This was a wise draft by the Hornets and if they move wisely in FA then I can better judge the intentions of the staff.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Right on the money*



Pistolballer said:


> I don't think it gets any more accurate than this. We need to floor some competition, or at least some scrappy, exciting losers...


repped


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Right on the money*



Jsimo12 said:


> While you are right in everything you say about New Orleans I really believe the city can be excited about basketball and football. They just dont have proper ownership. The Saints haven't been good ever because Tom Benson is a stingy *******. The city itself is an attraction for young players if they can just put out a winning team I think New Orleans could dramatically rise in ticket sales.
> 
> This was a wise draft by the Hornets and if they move wisely in FA then I can better judge the intentions of the staff.


I'm not advocating the Hornets move, but they will move before local ownership buys the Hornets. The fact that no major corporations are in New Orleans hurts the long term prognosis of the team staying there. It has nothing to with fans showing up. They'll never make the kind of money to justify staying there long term. 

When the team moves Shinn will probably be forced to sell the team or continue losing money in New Orleans.

I think you realize the team's long term prognosis isn't good.


----------



## king a (Jun 16, 2005)

For what its worth Shinn oldest son is about to be owner and I think the team just got a pratice facility so I dont think they will be leaving for at least 8 to 9 years!


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

king a said:


> For what its worth Shinn oldest son is about to be owner and I think the team just got a pratice facility so I dont think they will be leaving for at least 8 to 9 years!


we need some better PR, and more advertising... and a better product of course

I think it would be a good idea to associate ourselves with some local celebrities... its too bad Pistol Pete is dead, because it would be great to have him in the front office...


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Right on the money*



HKF said:


> I'm not advocating the Hornets move, but they will move before local ownership buys the Hornets. The fact that no major corporations are in New Orleans hurts the long term prognosis of the team staying there. It has nothing to with fans showing up. They'll never make the kind of money to justify staying there long term.
> 
> When the team moves Shinn will probably be forced to sell the team or continue losing money in New Orleans.
> 
> I think you realize the team's long term prognosis isn't good.


So Entergy doesn't count? What about Shaw group in Baton Rouge? McDermott split into McDermott and J. Ray McDermott several years ago, but I would still consider them a "major corporations." I think too many buy into the BS that the media spews because it still is unhappy about the move from Charlotte. If you want to talk about empty seats, look no further than Atlanta. Charlotte did not exactly fill the house this season either.

As mentioned, the Hornets have committed to building a new practice facility and extending their lease here in New Orleans.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Right on the money*

Yes, but Charlotte had the best crowd in the NBA when the Hornets were around. It was the closest thing to a crazy college crowd in the NBA. Because NC is the college basketball capital of the world. With the Bobcats people around here are still pissed from how that idiot of an owner did us with the Hornets. But with the Bobcats having good management, and of course the 2 local heros, attendence won't be low very much longer. 

Now for NO. I still like the Hornets despite Shinn. But they won't be there too much longer. Except for this past season they were a playoff team with an exciting star like Baron to watch and they still couldn't fill up the seats. Plus they have no Forbes 500 big corporations around for support. It's a lost cause.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Right on the money*



BaronMcGrady said:


> Yes, but Charlotte had the best crowd in the NBA when the Hornets were around. It was the closest thing to a crazy college crowd in the NBA. Because NC is the college basketball capital of the world. With the Bobcats people around here are still pissed from how that idiot of an owner did us with the Hornets. But with the Bobcats having good management, and of course the 2 local heros, attendence won't be low very much longer.
> 
> Now for NO. I still like the Hornets despite Shinn. But they won't be there too much longer. Except for this past season they were a playoff team with an exciting star like Baron to watch and they still couldn't fill up the seats. Plus they have no Forbes 500 big corporations around for support. It's a lost cause.


Again, check your facts on the corporations. Entergy and Shaw have to be in the top 500 and the combined McDermott entities would easily qualify as well. Charlotte had large crowds in the past because of the cheap seats (only 12 suites, no courtside seats and no club seats). It is a different (less common fan-friendly, price-wise) NBA now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Right on the money*

I think you're going to be disappointed when the Hornets are not there long term. Like I said, I'd like to be wrong, but I don't think that will be the case.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Right on the money*



HORNETSFAN said:


> So Entergy doesn't count? What about Shaw group in Baton Rouge? McDermott split into McDermott and J. Ray McDermott several years ago, but I would still consider them a "major corporations." I think too many buy into the BS that the media spews because it still is unhappy about the move from Charlotte. If you want to talk about empty seats, look no further than Atlanta. Charlotte did not exactly fill the house this season either.
> 
> As mentioned, the Hornets have committed to building a new practice facility and extending their lease here in New Orleans.


What about Atlanta?

Atlanta is no failing city. Atlanta's attendance is on the rise for the Hawks, too, with people finding out about the dunk champ and then adding another exciting player in Marvin. At least there is hope for us, when you look at the excitement Vick brings and even the Braves draw 40,000+ on weekend games.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Right on the money*



TheATLien said:


> What about Atlanta?
> 
> Atlanta is no failing city. Atlanta's attendance is on the rise for the Hawks, too, with people finding out about the dunk champ and then adding another exciting player in Marvin. At least there is hope for us, when you look at the excitement Vick brings and even the Braves draw 40,000+ on weekend games.


LOL! Do you go to the games? Are you disguised as an empty seat? When I see Hawks games on TV, I cannot believe how empty the arena is. I have never seen arenas that empty (other than Charlotte's last season).


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Right on the money*



HORNETSFAN said:


> LOL! Do you go to the games? Are you disguised as an empty seat? When I see Hawks games on TV, I cannot believe how empty the arena is. I have never seen arenas that empty (other than Charlotte's last season).


but that can be put back upon the lap of quality
when is the last time Atlanta floored a contender? in the Dikembe/Laettner/Corbin/Smith/Blaylock era, which was about 10 years ago if im not mistaken... thats a long time to go without a good team


----------

